# Mauser is the BEST dog!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser is coming up on 4 years of age. In those 4 years I can count the number of times he's been exposed to young kids on one hand. I don't have kids, my neighbors don't have any and I didn't know anyone with kids - until recently. 

A new friend has a young grandson. She brings him sometimes when she comes to visit. It's interesting to see how the pack reacts to him. If he's just standing still everyone is fine with him. If he starts running around two of my Crested boys - Spike and Fuego - will chase him. Fuego gets a bit too reactive so he gets put away when the baby is here.

Here are a few pictures from last weeks visit.






































Today the baby decided to try 'riding' Mauser. He had been trying to get Mauser's toy (a length of garden hose) and Mauser wasn't giving it up so Aiden decided to sit on Mauser.

I was right there to intervene if necessary but Mauser proved, yet again, what a well-bred German Shepherd is like. He just layed there waiting for me to throw his toy. When Aiden started bouncing on Mauser's back he decided he had enough and he simply stood up and walked away.

I had to run back in the house to get my new tablet so I could video this.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a good boy


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a good boy mauser is!!!!!!! reminded me when i was 3 and my parents brought star home, (our 1st gsd), i thought she was a pony (just for me), i would try to ride her all the time. Star acted the same way that your boy did, very patient, loving dogs. anyway i adore the bare bottom picture of that little cutie. thanks for posting and bringing me back to my childhood


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great boy!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's like, "Okay, fine. Whatever, Mom!"
LOL 

He's gorgeous.


----------

